# Sibylla Pretiosa nymph (pre-sub i believe)



## yeatzee (Mar 21, 2010)

This is by far the fastest species I own. Im always scared im going to lose one of my two nymphs (  ) when taking them out which is why i don't take/post many shots of them. Anyone else keeping this species?

C&amp;C welcome


----------



## sbugir (Mar 21, 2010)

Shmexy. This pic almost captures an idea of confinement or solitude. Nice man.

Keep me posted on these buggers


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 21, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Shmexy. This pic almost captures an idea of confinement or solitude. Nice man.
> 
> Keep me posted on these buggers


Wow dude.... that was deep. You going soft on me? :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Stephen, and will do. Im planning on taking some pics of the 2 nymphs abdomens so you guys can help me sex them. Fingers crossed I have a pair!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2010)

They do look cool!


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 26, 2010)

Post some pics up of their abdomens. Would be more than happy to sex them for you.


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 26, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Post some pics up of their abdomens. Would be more than happy to sex them for you.


Since their abdomens are always curled would a picture above looking down on it suffice?


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 26, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Since their abdomens are always curled would a picture above looking down on it suffice?


Doesn't matter the angle, just one that clearly shows the segments.


----------



## leviatan (Mar 26, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Anyone else keeping this species?


I have this species  just look to my photo thread -&gt; http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=16247

Now I have 8 L6


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 4, 2010)

The species I adore on!


----------

